# computer reboots and reports this error any ideas?



## TheBlob (May 21, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got to love the problems lately now I have something new I guess 

My computer reboots then right after it says the system recovered from a 

Serious error then it reports this what doe's this mean?



BCCode : 1000007f BCP1 : 00000008 BCP2 : 80042000 BCP3 : 00000000
BCP4 : 00000000 OSVer : 5_1_2600 SP : 2_0 Product : 256_1 

Thanks for the help once again.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Honostly, so far I have only found this.
so I am not 100% certain
http://www.pc-infopratique.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=5481
so far it sounds like BIOS or RAM problems... try setting the BIOS to default. Also try to swap out your RAM if you have an extra stick or two sticks, use one at a time and see if it works for you.

This is the line you need to pay attention to.

BCCode : 1000007f BCP1 : 00000008 BCP2 : 80042000 BCP3 : 00000000


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

CAn you list system Specs for us


----------



## TheBlob (May 21, 2005)

BCCode : 1000007f BCP1 : 00000008 BCP2 : 80042000 BCP3 : 00000000

I think I saw that one man....my computer specs are...





amd 2400+
512ram
80gig harrdive 
ati radeon 9800 pro
windows xp pro sp2


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Did you try swapping RAM around, or resetting the BIOS


----------



## TheBlob (May 21, 2005)

I think it might be the ram when I installed a new hard drive and DVD burner I touched 

the ram on accident only for a second but anyways I think that may have caused it however I didnt shock it I would have felt that that **** really that sensitive? 

Anyway to test the ram in my comp right now to find out?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2005)

It could be the new hardware you just installed. Make sure the jumper settings are right and that you have the right end of the cable in the correct port. That sounds lame, but it's easy to do. 

Have you tried to boot into safe mode? 

Does your bios support large drives? Have you checked with bios to see if it recognizes your new drives?

You might be better off to unistall the new hardware if possible and see if you can reboot. If you can, the first thing I would do is to right click my computer, properties, Advanced and reset your start up and recovery to not automatically reboot. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Costa (Aug 7, 2005)

It is most likely something new that you installed. But I also noticed you have an ati radeon 9800 pro. 

What chipset does your motherboard have? 

If it has a via chipset, that might be your problem. Some via chipsets + Radeon = stability issues.


----------



## TheBlob (May 21, 2005)

Really I have a VIA chipsetI didnt know this thanks in advanced but I think I know 

what the problem is in this case (if thats the case back to nvidia for me  )I ran a 

program called ramtest and it said my ram was messed up put in a new stick and 

everythings fine now and no crashes reset the bios too everythings great now everyone thanks for the help and support


----------



## Costa (Aug 7, 2005)

Glad to hear you solved the problem.

The problem that I was referring to has to do with AGP. Some via chipsets running ati radeon videocards crash when the agp speed is running at 8x. I myself have experienced crashing with my Via Kt600 chipset. 

To resolve the problem, I have to run the agp slot at 4x instead of 8x.

In a few weeks, I am going to test my 9800 radeon with KT880 (chipset) motherboard. Hopefully Via has fixed the problem.

I'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## MillaFanJosh (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm having the same problem, it reboots running games and ripping audio from CDs to put on my MP3 player.

Athlon 2000+
Creative Audigy 2
Radeon 9250
VIA KV266 Pro mainboard

How would I change the AGP slot to 4x?


----------

